# PID Silvia or HX?



## jeffrey (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi,

I am rather conflicted as to what to go for as suggested in the title. I am very close to buying a used Silvia (v3) (price yet to be agreed but hovering around £240) and I will most definitely install a PID kit from Auber which will cost another £100+ if I get a silvia, which brings the total close to £400+. But I have been reading up on the benefits of HX and saw that CoffeeItalia is selling Nuova Simonelli Oscar for £479 and possibly much less for a used Oscar (if i can find one). How does a PID silvia compare to a HX like Oscar?

Just a bit of background of my current set up (warning - complete beginner setup), modified Delonghi EC 680 Dedica (Silva steam wand conversion and depressurized bottomless portafilter[diy, not stock]) paired with Baratza Encore. The grinder is surprisingly consistent (espresso) but do need frequent cleaning of the burrs.

So the big question, PID silvia or Oscar?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Id go for a pidded slivia.

The nouva simonelli oscar is housed in real plastic and looks tacky in comparison. No doubt the internals are OK, but it would look a bit shite in a nice kitchen imho

A pid worth considering is this one in post #10

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27002-To-PID-or-not-to-PID-that-is-the-question&p=355424#post355424


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'd go for an Oscar. Yeah it's plastic but it's a lot of machine for the money. The case all comes off too so you can spray/hydrographic it if you're keen.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

I've used a PID'd Silvia for a few years and it was very reliable and consistent. I've not used an Oscar but the styling and construction is not for me but that is a personal preference thing. It may make better coffee, it may be easier to use, I don't know but hopefully someone who has used one will chirp up.


----------



## jeffrey (Aug 5, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> I'd go for an Oscar. Yeah it's plastic but it's a lot of machine for the money. The case all comes off too so you can spray/hydrographic it if you're keen.


I am not too fussed with the looks. But I am just wondering is Oscar a significantly better machine than a PID Silvia?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Depends. I think it's worth getting an HX over a SBDU machine but up to you.

What are your drinking habits?


----------



## DripDrop (Sep 11, 2015)

Have you considered option 3: Second hand HX machine. I got a second hand Fracino Cherub for less than the new Oscar and I'm phenomenally happy with it for the moment. That might help stave off the upgraditis for a while, and they seem to hold their value very well.


----------



## jeffrey (Aug 5, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Depends. I think it's worth getting an HX over a SBDU machine but up to you.
> 
> What are your drinking habits?


Milk based drinks, 2-3 cups a day?



DripDrop said:


> Have you considered option 3: Second hand HX machine. I got a second hand Fracino Cherub for less than the new Oscar and I'm phenomenally happy with it for the moment. That might help stave off the upgraditis for a while, and they seem to hold their value very well.


I dug around the forum and saw quite a few used oscar sold for £350. So a used HX seems like the way to go!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Hx any day ... Especially if you are into steaming


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

12 month old model listed today for £345 delivered . That would save you a mint !!


----------



## jeffrey (Aug 5, 2015)

frederickaj said:


> 12 month old model listed today for £345 delivered . That would save you a mint !!


It was an old listing, almost 2 months ago..i bumped it to check if it was still available.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

jeffrey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am rather conflicted as to what to go for as suggested in the title. I am very close to buying a used Silvia (v3) (price yet to be agreed but hovering around £240) and I will most definitely install a PID kit from Auber which will cost another £100+ if I get a silvia, which brings the total close to £400+. But I have been reading up on the benefits of HX and saw that CoffeeItalia is selling Nuova Simonelli Oscar for £479 and possibly much less for a used Oscar (if i can find one). How does a PID silvia compare to a HX like Oscar?
> 
> So the big question, PID silvia or Oscar?


I think you may be asking the wrong question, The question is PID Silvia vs an HX machine.

Your comments would suggest that you might well eb unhappy with the Silvia after a fairly short time and have a nagging suspicion that a good HX is a better bet.....and I happen to think this is true. The only fly in the oinment, is the Oscar, I don't think it's a particularly great machine at all. I'ts plastic fantastic, no hot water wand, so descalings a pig, push button E61 portafilter size, but not the nice heavy group. I recommend

you look for a good used HX, not an Oscar, but a bit of Steel bling from Italy, Germany or even certain Fracino machines and take that route.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I wholeheartedly agree, something like this perhaps: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27057-ECM-Mechanika-IV-and-Eric-s-thermometer-%A3720-collected  unless you've got a real problem like me, it'll help stave off upgraditis for some time to come.

I have family just near Cambridge as well...


----------



## jeffrey (Aug 5, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> I wholeheartedly agree, something like this perhaps: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27057-ECM-Mechanika-IV-and-Eric-s-thermometer-%A3720-collected  unless you've got a real problem like me, it'll help stave off upgraditis for some time to come.
> 
> I have family just near Cambridge as well...


It is too big a jump.. cant justify that jump...for now at least.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

jeffrey said:


> It is too big a jump.. cant justify that jump...for now at least.


Can do you a brand new Fracino Piccino for £650 or a Cherub for £750 - big saving on usual retail prices!! Andy


----------



## jeffrey (Aug 5, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> I think you may be asking the wrong question, The question is PID Silvia vs an HX machine.
> 
> Your comments would suggest that you might well eb unhappy with the Silvia after a fairly short time and have a nagging suspicion that a good HX is a better bet.....and I happen to think this is true. The only fly in the oinment, is the Oscar, I don't think it's a particularly great machine at all. I'ts plastic fantastic, no hot water wand, so descalings a pig, push button E61 portafilter size, but not the nice heavy group. I recommend
> 
> you look for a good used HX, not an Oscar, but a bit of Steel bling from Italy, Germany or even certain Fracino machines and take that route.


A used cherub would a be a dream...


----------



## jeffrey (Aug 5, 2015)

coffeebean said:


> Can do you a brand new Fracino Piccino for £650 or a Cherub for £750 - big saving on usual retail prices!! Andy


Ceiling is £450 atm. Lest you have a used cherub?


----------

